
Minting Money with Monero and CPU vector intrinsics (2014) - Shoop
https://da-data.blogspot.com/2014/08/minting-money-with-monero-and-cpu.html
======
Shoop
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238133)

